# Mansfield General Hospital - July 2011



## Lost Explorer (Jul 17, 2011)

Recently went here with DHL and Carl747. It looked like a nice little explore not to far from us. Entry was certainly interesting but it all paid off!

A little history



> The first purpose built hospital to serve Mansfield and Mansfield Woodhouse area was constructed in 1877 on land which was donated by the Duke of Portland. That building later became a public house, The Fourways Inn, situated at the junction of Butt Lane and Leeming Lane (A60).
> 
> From 1882 a cottage hospital, offering a mere two beds, was situated on Union street, also known as The Lawn.
> 
> ...















































































Hope you enjoy my report! As usual the rest of the photos can be found here


----------



## nelly (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice stuff, equipment, peely paint, its got the lot


----------



## chitty2k8 (Jul 18, 2011)

*hi*

hi this place looks amazing... isit possible to send me the adress so i can check it out for myself


----------



## krela (Jul 18, 2011)

chitty2k8 said:


> hi this place looks amazing... isit possible to send me the adress so i can check it out for myself



No it's not, please read the forum rules.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 18, 2011)

Great report love the pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## trunion (Jul 18, 2011)

looks a great place-great pics-thanks for sharing!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 19, 2011)

Great report! Got to love the peely paint


----------



## manof2worlds (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely stuff - may have to check the finances for a bit of a road trip ;-)


----------



## Lost Explorer (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Its definitely worth a trip


----------



## Potter (Jul 24, 2011)

I wonder who stood the monitor back up in X-Ray?


----------



## inceptionwave (Jul 24, 2011)

Great photo's loved the one with the stairs and the window. Great report, thank you


----------

